# Sensor de movimiento



## carlosC (May 8, 2008)

Hola amigos tengo este diagrama lo que quiero es que tenga como tipo memoria...bueno al activarse la bocina dura aprox. 10 segundos prendido y luego se apaga...ahora lo que quiero es que al activarse una vez inicie a contar los 10 segundos pero si se activa otra vez mientras esta sonando la bocina se le agreguen los otros 10 segundos...
Ej:
 Si ya esta sonando y faltan 5 segundos para que deje de sonar al detectar otra vez se le sumen los 10 seg y ahora le falten 15 para apagarse y asi cada vez que se activan las resistencias fotoresistivas...ojala alguien pueda ayudarme...gracias de antemano.


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

Hola!
Hay unas compuertas regatillables que se comportan como vos decís. 
Tal vez debas reemplazar el 555.
Fijate en este link como para empezar. Lo encontré buscando "retriggerable" (regatillable)
en Google:
http://www.electronicsinschools.org/page.php?ps=2&p=932

Exitos!


----------



## carlosC (May 9, 2008)

ok gracias oie y como iria conectado segun mi diagrama


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

carlosC dijo:
			
		

> ok gracias oie y como iria conectado segun mi diagrama



Ay, ay, ay! Seguro que no te llevas bien con el inglés.

Si te fijas cerca del final del link que te referí bajo el título "Making" hay un circuito de 
ejemplo que "casualmente" coincide casi con total exactitud con lo que quieres hacer.
Este es el esquemático:







El nuevo chip 4098B reemplaza al 555. Pero CUIDADO QUE LAS PATILLAS NO TIENEN 
POR QUE COINCIDIR.  

Donde dice "input signal" debes *adaptar* la salida del IC1 de tu circuito, luego del 
capacitor C1. Eso CREO que no requiere más que regulación del preset VR2 para que 
dispare justo al 50% (que es como está en tu circuito). 

Donde dice "output signal" debes *adaptar* la salida del 555 que controla el buzzer y 
el relais. Ahí tal vez tengas que agregar un transistor. 

*Adaptar* significa que los estados lógicos, los niveles de tensión de las transiciones y 
las corrientes sean las adecuadas. Debes ver los detalles en la hoja de datos: 
http://www.rapidonline.com/netalogue/specs/83-0426.pdf

El tiempo de retardo lo maneja el R y el C de la figura anterior. 

Tiempo de retardo = 0,5 * R5 * C2.

Editado: Para un retardo de 10 segundos tu resistencia debe ser R5 = 1 M 
y el capacitor C2 = 20 uF, según indica la fórmula que da en el link (ojo que escriben mF).

Como es un dispositivo regatillable se produce el efecto que quieres: si apretas el botón 
cuando está sonando *empieza a contar el tiempo de cero* nuevamente.

Este es el circuito para adaptar a tu plaqueta:






Para darte más datos tendría que ponerme a trabajar un poco más. 
Supongo que no quieres que te quite ese delicioso trabajo.
La dea sería lo que sugiero en la figura, donde falta que trabajes un poco en los globos 
que te dejo con "?"
No estoy seguro que la corriente de salida del 4098B alcance para hacer sonar el buzzer. 
Si no alcanza deberás agregar un transistor PNP con su resistencia de base, para que 
entegue corriente desde +Vs. 

Exitos !


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

carlosC dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Si ya esta sonando y faltan 5 segundos para que deje de sonar al detectar otra vez se le sumen los 10 seg y ahora le falten 15 para apagarse y asi cada vez que se activan las resistencias fotoresistivas...ojala alguien pueda ayudarme...gracias de antemano.



Esto no será así. 
Para un total de tiempo de 10 segundos, si se activa la fotoresistencia cuando faltan 5 
segundos para que corte, lo que tendrás es que a partir de ese momento funcionará *10* 
segundos más, no 15.

Para que, por cada pulso de entrada acumule 10 segundos a lo que le faltaba, hay que hacer 
algo bastante más complicado.

Saludos !


----------



## carlosC (May 11, 2008)

ok gracias amigo por responder y probare lo ke me dice


----------



## djlucasmer (Sep 30, 2010)

te queria hacer una pregunta sobre el sensor, yo lo arme y me anda a 5 cm...quizas le alla errado en algo?a vos te funciono bien?


----------

